
Instagram Stories and WhatsApp Status hit 300M users, nearly 2X Snapchat - rahulshiv
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/01/instagram-whatsapp-vs-snapchat/
======
stories
My personal experience with a couple of these apps:

* Snapchat Stories is used by real people to, well, share stories with friends.

* Instagram Stories is flooded with "influencers" peddling diet teas and other shady products.

Is this the case for anyone else?

~~~
gressquel
IG stories is a cesspool just like the meme and gif spam that ruined facebooks
newss feed

~~~
ringaroundthetx
thats the best thing about stories and was the best thing about Snapchat: you
weren't forced to look and this was counterweighted with the limited lifespan
of the content.

------
crote
Could someone explain why people keep directly comparing Snapchat with
Instagram and Whatsapp Status?

To me, Snapchat is a fancy way to tell a small subsection of my friends about
something i'm doing / seeing right now which they might enjoy. Everything I
see on Snapchat is highly relevant, personal, and real. The whole Snapchat
Story thing is not even remotely relevant for a lot of users.

Instagram and Whatsapp Status do the complete opposite thing. Their services
are simply another copy of traditional social networks, namely posting perfect
pictures of the ideal personality that you wish to be to all of your "friends"
\- or rather all of the people you ever cared enough about to add to your
network. Instagram especially seems to have devolved into a cesspool of poorly
hidden advertisements.

It's more or less the digital difference between sending a friend a postcard
while on holiday, or submitting an opinion piece to a major newspaper. They
seem so different to me that any direct comparison is completely meaningless.
Why is this valid?

------
wonder_bread
Is anybody else confused by the spate of articles on Snap's decline as a
direct result of 'stories' through Insta the last 6 months yet Snapchat still
seems to invariably sit on/near the top of the Play Store/App store charts?

